# Free Windows Security Update CD



## TOYMAN1952 (Jun 10, 2001)

The Windows Security Update CD will be shipped to you free of charge. This CD includes Microsoft critical updates released through October 2003 and information to help you protect your PC. In addition, you will also receive a free antivirus and firewall trial software CD.

This CD is only available for Windows XP, Windows Me, Windows 2000, Windows 98, and Windows 98 Second Edition (SE).

http://www.microsoft.com/security/protect/cd/order.asp


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Already mentioned twice !  but ThX !

http://forums.techguy.org/t204703/s.html

http://forums.techguy.org/t204768/s.html


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Just ordered one yesterday. It would be very handy for a re-install, I also have SP1 on disk.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Did you get an email confirmation ?


----------



## amphibian (Dec 5, 2003)

This cd is only available in Europe?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You can get it in the USA.

Go here to http://www.microsoft.com/security/protect/cd/order.asp


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

Thanks! Just ordered one.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks, the CD is in the mail :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Lets see I ordered mine on 2/18/2004 8:02:49 AM.

Was saying...
Order Status: Back Order 
but now it says...
Order Status: Issue with order


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Hewee..........where do ya check the status of your order ?

Never did get that email confirmation ?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

It was the email confirmation that has the link to check your order. 
I would post it but it seems to be linked to me with the Passport cookies and has my order number in the link.

But had this link that is good for us in the USA.
To place a new order, visit Windows Security Update CD February 2004 Release at http://www.microsoft.com/security/protect/default.asp?Locale=en-us

Maybe order it again.

I was thinking of getting me another and keep it in the package it comes in. Maybe it will be worth something someday.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers ! Hewee ........yeah ordered a few times.......


----------



## amphibian (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the US link!!!


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

joe2cool

Some of us down in this part of the world were having problems getting the email confirmation and the problem seemed to be solved by filling in the address lines as in "address 1" = street no. & name, Address 2 = town, Address 3= Province or district. I tried this myself and it worked, but I am not sure if it was the problem or not. Might be worth a try.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers....... but its automatically filled out once using net pass


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

For you over here you can call...
If you have questions about your order.
Monday through Friday, between 8 a.m. and 10 p.m. ET, at *(800)360-7561, toll-free in the United States and Canada.*

Maybe someone that got there email on there order from the UK and other places can look at there email for a phone number and post it here.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Hewee have rang them , won't take orders over phone, no info on my order & told just to keep trying !

& our number wasn't free !


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Why do they have a number to call then? 

Sorry your call cost you.

Well place a order each day till you get a email from them saying they have your order.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Exactly Hewee........strange..........have been trying each day.........destined not to get this email.................


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I bet MS has gotten 1000 times more orders then they was thinking and are over loaded with orders.

Why is mine and others that order are CD on the very first day having it on back order?

Tells you they made a BIG boo boo on the amount of people that would want a CD.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Looks the case but should have got their sums right even so !


----------



## rameam (Mar 15, 2003)

I received a confirmation right after I ordered. Strange!


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Me 2... I received a confirmation right after I ordered. Strange!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You should received a confirmation after your ordered so nothing strange about it.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

It's strange that joe2cool never received a confirmation .

That's what was meant.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

I agree


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Alphabetical? A hoax?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Poor Joe


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

........


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by joe2cool:_
> *Did you get an email confirmation ? *


No, I haven't, does that mean I don't get one?


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

From MS website;

Thank you for requesting the Windows® Security Update CD. It will be delivered to you shortly direct from Microsoft. If you have any enquiries, please call us on 0845 700 1000 ext 144.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I also just got that but was told when I rang them you need an email confirmation as well


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi Joe, I called the above number and they took my details over
the phone and gave me a customer no.
Waiting time of 3 to 5 weeks. I don't know whether or not an email will arrive but he ordered it himself while I waited. I will post
if I receive an email.

It took 10 to 15 minutes overall .


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK ! Cheers ! Will try again !


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

My copy of the free Microsoft windows security update CD arived to-day Tuesday April 6th 04.

The package contains two CD's. One is the update CD the other a Free Antivirus and Firewall Software Triel CD.

Frank.


----------



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

Got mine too after a confirmation email and I recieved one letting me know it was on the way also.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great Frank


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

franca said:


> The package contains two CD's. One is the update CD the other a Free Antivirus and Firewall Software Triel CD.
> Frank.


HI Franca..  
Have you tried the Antivirus or Firewall yet...

I recieved my Update CD about three weeks ago...never recieved a confirmation mail after putting the order in though..waited only about two weeks for it...guess I'm near their London postal area...

The updates were until FEB. this year...went in smoothly...


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Glad to here folks are continuing to receive the update CD. I got a confirmation on 03/27/04 that read as follows:

Subject:Microsoft Order Complete

All active items in your order for Microsoft Products have been shipped.


Still haven't received it, but at least I know it's in the mail.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

hewee said:


> Great Frank


Thanks hewee.

Frank.


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

chalky said:


> HI Franca..
> Have you tried the Antivirus or Firewall yet...
> 
> I recieved my Update CD about three weeks ago...never recieved a confirmation mail after putting the order in though..waited only about two weeks for it...guess I'm near their London postal area...
> ...


Hi chalky. No not yet only just got it not had time yet. How about you ?.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

franca said:


> Hi chalky. No not yet only just got it not had time yet. How about you ?.


  Franca...Not yet no...

As you say it's the time... not loading it but if things start playing up in some way afterwards because of it...time to sort everything out...

I'm happy with AVG...now the auto updates are sorted...so I haven't got around to even looking to see what's on the disc...unusual for me because I'm a clicker...can't resist downloading something someone's recommended just to see what it is...need it or not... 

Still trying to learn all the new bits on this site...


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Chalky.

Yes i use AVG have no problem with it. Although a lot of people are, don't know why.

You installed the updates though right ?.

cu Frank.


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

No problem with the updates...although a few times it told me that the downloaded file couldn't install because it was corrupted...

Putasolutions fix... :up: #2 at the link below...sorted everything...I just choose another link from the dropdown box if the one I am trying is overloaded...

http://forums.techguy.org/t210042.html


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Still having problems with updates, just when I thought it was sorted !


----------



## chalky (Oct 8, 2001)

You mean the AVG ones joe...!!! have you tried putasolutins fix..it worked for me...although sometimes once I've clicked on ' update ' I minimize the page because it can take 3 or 4 mins sometimes before it starts...


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

I got mine and haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

OK Chalky you mean the extra one added via 'Putasolution's link ?


----------



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

chalky said:


> No problem with the updates...although a few times it told me that the downloaded file couldn't install because it was corrupted...
> 
> Putasolutions fix... :up: #2 at the link below...sorted everything...I just choose another link from the dropdown box if the one I am trying is overloaded...
> 
> http://forums.techguy.org/t210042.html


Thanks for the info 
Chalky.

Don't have any prob with AVG... Have always been able to get them.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Ok Lucky you


----------



## grampy (Jul 12, 2003)

I have given up on the updated Windows and gone back to a ghost image of two months ago.After I had updated Windows frequently locked up just before "welcome to windows",can't work out what the update didn't like but things seem OK again.


----------



## Steppinstone (Aug 18, 2002)

I ordered mine February 27, 2004 with confirmation email! Then I received another email on 3/27 and here is what it says minus my personal info!

**********************************
Please keep this e-mail for your records.
**********************************

All active items in your order for Microsoft Products have been shipped.

We at Microsoft are interested in your opinion regarding the Windows Security
Update CD you have recently ordered. A marketing research firm* has been
commissioned to conduct a survey in approximately two weeks. For those who
participate in the follow-up survey, there is a chance to win 1 of 5 $100 gift
certificates to Amazon. If you are interested in being notified of this
research, please click on the link below to provide us with your email address:
http://web.survey-poll.com/email/2579mtw.html

Your email address will be kept strictly confidential and will be used solely
for the purposes of this research.

*SurveySite Market Research: For information about SurveySiteâs relationship
with Microsoft, please see: 
http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/marketing_research/surveysite.aspOrdered From:
Windows Security Update CD February 2004 Release

Of course shipping a cd must take like forever because it is still not here!


----------

